# Cub Scouts need help, please read, Thank you



## CatfishingHarry (Sep 21, 2006)

Im a den leader for my sons webelos 2 scouts, have been for 4 yrs, in pasadena, I have 9 scouts fixin to cross over to Boy Scouts in march on the 8th, We are doing their Arrows for the arrow of light ceremony, The highest award a cub scout can get, I bought the fletchings, Red White and Blue, what they wanted. I didnt realize you need a special tool to glue them in place!!! I feel like a jerk now, I tried to hold one in place...NO LUCK!, needless to say I have 9 young men wanting to get their arrows done, does anyone around the pasadena area have one?, if so, what would you charge to do 3 fletchings per arrow? I have the glue. Thanks for looking and responding. Catfishingharry


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

CatfishingHarry said:


> Im a den leader for my sons webelos 2 scouts, have been for 4 yrs, in pasadena, I have 9 scouts fixin to cross over to Boy Scouts in march on the 8th, We are doing their Arrows for the arrow of light ceremony, The highest award a cub scout can get, I bought the fletchings, Red White and Blue, what they wanted. I didnt realize you need a special tool to glue them in place!!! I feel like a jerk now, I tried to hold one in place...NO LUCK!, needless to say I have 9 young men wanting to get their arrows done, does anyone around the pasadena area have one?, if so, what would you charge to do 3 fletchings per arrow? I have the glue. Thanks for looking and responding. Catfishingharry


If you can find a bow shop I'm sure they could do them for you. It shouldn't cost to much to do them seeing how you have all the supply's

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CatfishingHarry (Sep 21, 2006)

*Thanks*

I was thinking of running to bass pro shop tommorrow and see what they could do, Appreciate it.


----------



## CatfishingHarry (Sep 21, 2006)

*Got A Fletching Jig*

I found one at academy for $30, straight fletchings only jig, perfect.
I figure next year the next den of webelos 2 could use this and maybe the next after that. Thanks Yall


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Glad it all worked out. I use a Bitzenburger jig myself. I know people that like the Arizona EZ-flech.


----------



## CatfishingHarry (Sep 21, 2006)

*Bohning Jig*

I bought the Bohning Jig and it worked out just fine, not sure if yall are familiar with how the aol ceremony works, but, our scouts have to make their own arrow and stripe it with different colors according to what ranks they went through and all their accomplishments and requirements, so it is very colorful and they can hang feathers from it too. We do this at night with 5 to 6 Indians in full dress and a large fire going too, each arrow is inspected by the chief with full head dress that almost touches the ground, once he holds it up in different angles he announces wheather this arrow is WORTHY or NOT WORTHY, thats when the scouts are in high anticipation, WORTHY Arrows one indian goes for the scout and he crosses the bridge into Boy Scouts, a few extra arrows are made and are NOT WORTHY !! after the chief inspects it and announces not worthy he then breaks it across his knee and throws it into the fire! of course it looks similiar to the rest, lmbo,,,,,it is a fun ritual and they all make it of course, and then they are BOY SCOUTS!! It is fun and the boys are excited. I have been the den leader for 4 years so I feel like they are my own as well, Im proud of them, all 9 scouts. Thanks 2coolers!!


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Well I'm a little late to the party so to speak, was gong to offer up the use of my Arizona EZ for the task. 

Congrats to all your boys and to you as well. Been there done that myself MANY years ago, and like you my mom and dad were also big participants in our group. 

They will not realize until later in life how important the times your spending with them now really is, and how much of an effect it will really leave on them.


----------



## SpecTakleLure (Jul 8, 2011)

I too am late to the party... I wish I had seen this earlier, I would have been glad to help.

Thank you for turning our local boys into fine young man


----------



## CatfishingHarry (Sep 21, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks 2coolers, Appreciate it, I know there is help on this fine site, Thats why Im here and always will be, I have a few more arrows to complete and yes, they are proud of their arrows! I cant wait for their ceremony, Im proud of them.
I will take some pics of them and post them here later, March 8th they cross over, and they dont know it yet, I found a site and purchased an aol coin with engraving and an arrow plaque which is also engraved, most of my parents have gotten them as well.
Exciting times are a comin!

See Ya catfishingharry


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Screeminreel said:


> They will not realize until later in life how important the times your spending with them now really is, and how much of an effect it will really leave on them.


.....x10,000....Well said, Screem....Good on ya' CFH and don't forget to post some pics of the ceremony.!


----------



## CatfishingHarry (Sep 21, 2006)

*2COOLERS!!! Thank You!! Here are some pics*

Thank you 2coolers, the boys had a blast!! And when the indians broke the non worthy arrows ....the boys were quiet, and 1 of them was holding his ears, they made it!!! Enjoy the pics!!


----------



## Hookem2012 (Feb 24, 2012)

Catfish
May be a dumb question but are those arrows hand made out of wood or are they carbon or aluminum arrows that are painted up? Reason I ask is I have a bunch (20-25) old alum and carbon practice arrows that I don't use any longer. They need some fetching, but are in decent shape if you needed them for the boys. Let me know


----------

